# I need a suggestion for a salt substitute



## WarrenWood (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm planning a big smoke for this weekend: 2 pork shoulders, brisket flat, BB ribs, etc.  One of the pork shoulders will be a special gift for the man who takes care of my yard, a very special "thank you".  He's taken care of my yard for years and he does a far better job than I can.  Here's the kicker: he's started having heart issues and his doctor has told him to stop using salt (early signs of congestive heart failure.  He's hiring local kids to do the heavy work now.)

So I need something to use as a salt substitute in my BBQ rub.  My rub is very simple:

1 tbsp each of sea salt (no iodine), black pepper, sweet paprika, ancho chili pepper, dark brown sugar
1 tsp each of granulated garlic powder and onion powder
Anybody have any ideas?  Morton makes a salt substitute, but I don't know it I can do low-n-slow with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2022)

The best thing is No Salt!!!
And I don't mean the product named "No Salt".
I bought some of it, with Zero Sodium in it.
Then I took it with me to my Kidney guy, to ask him about it. He promptly threw it in the trash can, while telling me "The Potassium in that "No Salt" will kill you quicker than the Sodium will.  So stay away from that one.
I tried all the other substitutes, like Mrs Dash, and they all Suck!!
It's easier to just not add any salt to anything. You get used to it pretty fast.

I have Congestive Heart Failure, High Blood Pressure, artificial aortic valve & ascending aorta, Chronic Kidney Disease, and a few other things that call for No Salt.

Bear


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes, what 

 Bearcarver
 says.  I used very little salt for the first few times I smoked, and none since.  We don't put salt on anything except sausage, I argue with people here about it, noone complains and all compliment the food


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 29, 2022)

^^ Agree 100%
I will also add to limit the sugars.
I cannot find my recipe book, but for me a pork shoulder rub has zero sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. A touch of salt helps the other spices to penetrate the meat.


----------



## WarrenWood (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you everybody!  I ended up going salt free, but to be honest the taste results were not so good as I had hoped.  Still, my yard guy loved his!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 3, 2022)

WarrenWood said:


> Thank you everybody! I ended up going salt free, but to be honest the taste results were not so good as I had hoped.


The rub I make is salt free with Turbunado sugar . It's good and I didn't miss the salt , but when I added mesquite powder it really improved . I'll have to look and see if the mesquite powder has any sodium in it .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> The rub I make is salt free with Turbunado sugar . It's good and I didn't miss the salt , but when I added mesquite powder it really improved . I'll have to look and see if the mesquite powder has any sodium in it .


This sounds like the ticket to me. While some oppose its use I’d 100% suggest adding some MSG as well. I believe it’s ok for low sodium diets and adds that umami needed.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 3, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> This sounds like the ticket to me. While some oppose its use I’d 100% suggest adding some MSG as well. I believe it’s ok for low sodium diets and adds that umami needed.


Adding nori flakes, nori has natural NSG but adds a great flavor to things.....Nori in combination with Chinese 5 spice almost eliminates the need for salt from a taste perspective.....  I do add salt to my rubs (very small amount) but it is for rub preservation sake and keeping it from clumping.....

The other thing that helps reduce salt....is don't add it prior or in the rub at all.  After its all done and cut just put a very small splash of coarse kosher or sea salt on the plate.  It will add all the salt flavor in very small amounts.....


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> This sounds like the ticket to me.


I get the mesquite powder at GFS . Trade east brand . 
I checked , and it does have sodium in it . 5 % daily value in a serving . Serving size is 1/4 tsp . I don't know exactly how much I used , but would think after mixing with the other ingredients you're not getting that much salt . 
MSG would be a good add . I didn't think of that .


----------



## zwiller (Oct 4, 2022)

If that were me, I'd inject that butt with 10% apple juice and .5% accent/msg by weight and use your rub sans the salt.  

Agree that No Salt KCl is not good for a guy with kidney issues 

 Bearcarver
 BUT otherwise the stuff is actually pretty good for you.  Been meaning to try it.  I take potassium (K) supps daily.


----------

